# Helsinki by me - updated every now and then



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Since Helsinki clearly is the most underrepresented city here on ssc I though a thread of this kind would be welcomed. I´ve been taking pics from all over the city, mostly in the city cenrte though.

The thread will be updated with new pics atleast twice a week.

Please comment and ask if there´s anything you´re wondering! Enjoy! :cheers:






















































End of part 1.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great start of the thread!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos of Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Wonderful pics! Helsinki seems to be a great city.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Just got back from there last week. Helsinki is simply gorgeous, a fairy tale land. It was block after block of beautiful buildings, picture post card vistas, and charm. Highly under rated city.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments! 



isaidso said:


> Just got back from there last week. Helsinki is simply gorgeous, a fairy tale land. It was block after block of beautiful buildings, picture post card vistas, and charm. Highly under rated city.


I´m really glad you liked it. Helsinki does have its dodgy bits (like all cities do), but overall it´s really a charming city.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Helsinki looks great. Waiting for new pics :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic looking city, it looks so clean and tidy and the architecture is beautiful too. It would be nice to finally visit the cities in that neck of the woods. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great to see this thread, we have three like this now on SSC :O) I'll keep a subscription on this and have weekly "walks" around Helsinki.

By the way, there is a bit of a yellow colour cast to your photo's. You don't have a Sigma lens do you?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments.

I don´t know that much about photography. I have a Canon Powershot S3IS, with no additional lenses.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Hmmm, there shouldn't be that much yellow colour cast then as the S3 generally has pretty good colour reproduction. I'd check your white balance is on auto, "My Colors" is set to off and if you can switch off the "special scene mode" then take a few test shots. 

Of course, ignore me if you prefer the colours like this ;O) I don't want to step on your creativity here. But I thought I'd make a couple of suggestions as the yellow is very strong in these pictures. :cheers:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

jooder it looks really nice! :runaway:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Justme said:


> Hmmm, there shouldn't be that much yellow colour cast then as the S3 generally has pretty good colour reproduction. I'd check your white balance is on auto, "My Colors" is set to off and if you can switch off the "special scene mode" then take a few test shots.
> 
> Of course, ignore me if you prefer the colours like this ;O) I don't want to step on your creativity here. But I thought I'd make a couple of suggestions as the yellow is very strong in these pictures. :cheers:


Don´t worry, creative feedback is always welcome. I usually don´t play around with the settings that much (I´m too lazy). As long as the pictures turn out sharp and not too light or dark I´m happy. Actually, I did adjust the exposure to 1 o whatever from the menu since the weather was rather weird and I therefore found it helpful. 


Thanks again for your replies :cheers:


----------



## nordisk celt83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great shots Mr Bricks. Some wonderful eclectic architecture there. I always love cities that have a close relationship with the sea!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice to see! 
More from Helsinki please!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> Thanks for your kind comments!
> 
> I´m really glad you liked it. Helsinki does have its dodgy bits (like all cities do), but overall it´s really a charming city.


I'm sure Helsinki does have its unpleasant bits, but I didn't find any. It may also depend on what you're used to. Here in Toronto you can walk from spectacularly beautiful to a chaotic pile of hideousness in 2 blocks. The chaos, unpredictability, and sensory overload is its charm. Helsinki didn't seem like that. To my eyes, Helsinki and the rest of Finland looked quite close to perfection architecturally. I didn't suddenly stumble upon something ugly.

I'll be back soon. I'm Finnish on my mother's side so have a connection to your country. I miss the Esplandi!


----------



## Ginkgo (Feb 12, 2007)

*Daughter of the Baltic*

*Helsinki is my favorite European city. Clean enought to eat off the streets! And stunning architecture--old and new. Would consider spending serious time there but for the cold, dark winters. Summer is great, though.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Its kinda of sad that SSC pays very little attention to Helsinki compared to other Nordic countries.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics. I love the kind of pics that show street activity, makes it look alive!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

isaidso said:


> To my eyes, Helsinki and the rest of Finland looked quite close to perfection architecturally. I didn't suddenly stumble upon something ugly.


The thing is that most ugly buildings in Helsinki are well kept and mostly pleasant at ground level. Still, there are areas like Hakaniemi Square and Sörnäinen that desperately need regeneration.

I would say though that Helsinki is beautiful overall. I don´t know which cities in Finland you visited but no other Finnish city comes close to Helsinki architecturally. Apart from the medieval castle, the cathedral and the square in which the latter stands Turku is really a mess. Tampere has its industrial charm but is still quite ugly.



isaidso said:


> I'll be back soon. I'm Finnish on my mother's side so have a connection to your country.


Interesting. I recommend you come here in the summer.




isaidso said:


> I miss the Esplandi!


Yeah it´s a great area isn´t it?



Ginkgo said:


> Helsinki is my favorite European city. Clean enought to eat off the streets!


I´ve heard this many times before and I have to say I disagree. The carriageways in the city centre are often cobbled and clean, but the sidewalks are not especially clean. I found central Paris to have far cleaner streets.



Ginkgo said:


> And stunning architecture--old and new. Would consider spending serious time there but for the cold, dark winters. Summer is great, though.


The architecture is beautiful and diverse. The winters are what makes you sometimes wish you lived somewhere else. Loads of white snow is nice though 

Dark winters makes you appreciate the summers even more though. Just last night when the shores of Lauttasaari (an island just outside the city centre) were packed with crowds watching Madonna perform in front of 85 000 thousand people on the opposite shore Helsinki felt like the best city in the world. 

Boats, cruising ships and water scooters coming and going, a nice sunset, full moon, friends and lots of beer 
I regret not taking my camera with me.



Thanks for your comments and opinions! 

Might do an update later today.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice city!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

SSc should pay more attention to Helsinki 

Beautiful pics! There´s always so many people on those "busy streets"? And so many people on bicycles?


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> The thing is that most ugly buildings in Helsinki are well kept and mostly pleasant at ground level. Still, there are areas like Hakaniemi Square and Sörnäinen that desperately need regeneration.
> 
> I would say though that Helsinki is beautiful overall. I don´t know which cities in Finland you visited but no other Finnish city comes close to Helsinki architecturally. Apart from the medieval castle, the cathedral and the square in which the latter stands Turku is really a mess. Tampere has its industrial charm but is still quite ugly.


I'll check out Hakaniemi Square and Sornainen next time I visit. I'm quite curious as to what is considered run down in Finland. You're right about Helsinki being Finland's show piece city. I visited Turku and it has certainly suffered from losing it's place as capital so many years ago. Helsinki is far grander and sophisticated.

In Turku's defense, they have the Aura river, and the Finnish archipelago right next door. It's also the home of my grand mother.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Helsinki is a very peaceful and friendly place. Certainly a good option for those who enjoy polite, clean and easy-to-understand environment. Helsinki was one of my first trips abroad (that was in 2003... seems like ages ago though) and I got a very nice and lovely impression. Even for a completely inexperienced tourist (which I was back then... a different story now though) Helsinki seemed like "home" where everyone seemed helpful and the city itself was very well ordered and tidy. Walking by night alone drunk and in an unknown area would seem like a perfectly fine and safe experience (this is my "benchmark" of safety in cities which I have applied to quite a few cities in Asia and Europe ). One city that I would compare to Helsinki in terms of safety, cleanliness and generally pleasant feeling is Singapore (although these cities are soooooo different in most other ways ).

More pics, please!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I like the palm tree.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Been a bit busy lately..more updates this week.

Update 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Glad to see some pics of Helsinki, keep us up to date, thanks mate.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful city


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice Mr Bricks!

And some parts of Helsinki reminds me a bit of Gothenburg, if you have ever been there perhaps you would agree?


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

looks like a great place to visit


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Boscorelli said:


> Nice Mr Bricks!And some parts of Helsinki reminds me a bit of Gothenburg, if you have ever been there perhaps you would agree?


Thanks. No I´ve never been to Gothenburgh, but I´d be surprised if it looked like Helsinki. Have to visit. 


Thanks all for ya comments :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Update 3


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in Helsinki right now (Summer School at University of Helsinki), it's a very nice city and I we had a fantastic weather until some days ago  I love the city center around the Railway Station and Aleksanterinkatu, also a very modern city. I was surprised when I got there because there are A LOT of shopping centers, I personally love the style of Stockmann. 

Very nice pics indeed.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks, I´m glad you like Helsinki.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

Helsinki sure is very beautiful, and underrated!


----------



## Leonee (Jan 3, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> Nice Mr Bricks!
> 
> And some parts of Helsinki reminds me a bit of Gothenburg, if you have ever been there perhaps you would agree?


I'm not Mr Bricks, but there are some similiarities between Helsinki and Gothenburg. In my mind, it's due to the wide avenues and lack of a dominant architectural style. I visited Gothenburg last June after Stockholm and Gothenburg felt a lot more familiar after the density of Stockholm.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Inner suburbs/outer city:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Ships/docks


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The docks seem like my kind of place, indeed you need to get more shots of my beloved industry! 

Those snowy photos are fantastic, baroque and pastel coloured buildings always look good in the snow, if you dont believe me visit Vilnius in winter! kay:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks man!

Yeah i love the docks too! Helsinki is a very maritime city and luckily the shipping industry hasn´t died. 

Last winter was very beautiful with loads of snow and ice crystals in the trees.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

A few older pics.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I wish London still had its docks. Just think of photo opportunities! 

The street in the last pic looks great, I believe you posted slightly larger picture some years ago. Gotta love the cobbles.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

London´s lost a lot, but there seem to be quite many warehouses and wharves left. And considering the huge size of the city there must be loads to explore.

The street in the last pic is one of the remaining old streets of Helsinki. The cobbles you can see in this pic are standard for the city, but in the southern end of the street the cobbles turn real old school with round stones of different size and shape placed here and there. Since the street officially is a "museum street" they´ve thrown in some old street furniture as well, for example a gas light and a 20s phone booth.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Its kinda of sad that SSC pays very little attention to Helsinki compared to other Nordic countries.


agreed, Helsinki is very under rated, the openness of the people is another aspect that needs to be experienced


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

simcard said:


> agreed, Helsinki is very under rated, the openness of the people is another aspect that needs to be experienced


Interesting. Care to expand on that?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I did love Helsinki when we've visited the city last year. 
Great atmosphere, fantastic natural setting on the water. Architecture is not realy exciting, but I loved those two major churches in the city center and of course that new museum near the stunning Central Station, which was splendid architecture!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks. 

I think Helsinki is one of the most architecturally diverse cities I know. Personally I very much like diversity.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Waiting for the next page..


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not to create a new thread for several pictures, I am posting here some of my pictures from Helsinki


Market Sq





















Senate Sq, view from stairs of Cathedral
_Click panorama to enlarge it_























Greetings from St Petersburg


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

double post


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Those are great!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Last photos are amazing!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. If Mr Bricks allows, I post some more (it is the last set, don't worry )


Market Sq and Helsinki Cathedral >> Kallio church >> Uspenski Orthodox Cathedral
_Click panorama below to enlarge it_


































Time to go home


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photo-updates about Helsinki alekssa :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah it's a very beautiful and colourful area.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Helsinki - World Design Capital 2012.





































[/URL

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img9731wj.jpg/]


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images of Helsinki. I love the 'urban play area' in the middle of the road. Is that a permanent feature?

Helsinki looks very interesting and appealing.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Jane! I love your Liverpool thread as well.

The play area is part of the new "Cycling highway", named "Baana", and as far as I know it's permanent. Baana was opened a few months ago, it used to be a freight railway connecting the central railway station to the western docks.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely street scenes from Helsinki....:cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Linguine!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Helsinki looks beautiful. Nice architecture, both old and new. Makes me want to visit this city.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Cheers!

Southern tip of the Helsinki peninsula:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Part II


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful skies and quality of light in these pictures. What sort of day-light/darkness hours do you get in the Winter, and what is the Winter climate?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful and quite vibrant and colourful, too.


----------



## Anachronistic (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks nice. I've always had this prejudice of Helsingfors being a bit boring (at least compared to Stockholm) but it looks really sweet on your pictures.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Wonderful skies and quality of light in these pictures. What sort of day-light/darkness hours do you get in the Winter, and what is the Winter climate?


Thanks Jane! Winter is much darker than summer here. Especially in January and February it can get pretty depressing with just a few hours of day light. However sunny winter days with loads of snow are really wonderful. In summer we get a lot of light, culminating in Midsummer when the sun doesn't really set at all. So I guess the Nordic light is a bit special in that sense.



manrush said:


> Beautiful and quite vibrant and colourful, too.


Thanks manrush!



Anachronistic said:


> Looks nice. I've always had this prejudice of Helsingfors being a bit boring (at least compared to Stockholm) but it looks really sweet on your pictures.


Thanks. Nah it's hardly any more boring than Stockholm.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

An old pump.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

"Friends of Temperance." From the days of prohibition.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Anti-car campaign.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)




----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful city, I started to interest me more about Helsinki and Finland in general, after I started to accompany the show Salatut elämät,mainly because of Elias and Lari.

beautiful photos


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Thanks! But salatut elämät? :lol: I didn't even know people outside Finland watch it.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Christmas Market update. There were quite a lot of people at the market today. Here people from all over the country sell their goods, usually Finnish traditional food or wood/steel work but also more traditional Christmas products such as mulled wine and ginger bread.









































The traditional "christmas street". It has been lit up like this since 1948.


----------



## Дмитрий Кудряшо (Nov 27, 2008)

Until the snow fall (November 24, 2012), Stockmann preparing for Christmas...













Some more photos Helsinki at night you can see the album Хельсинки, ноябрь 2012 by kudrdima, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Stockmann again.


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr Bricks said:


> ^Thanks! But salatut elämät? :lol: I didn't even know people outside Finland watch it.


:lol: Globalized world.
:lol:

With the internet, moving between cultures was easier to cross the street.

Keep posting the beautiful pictures of Finland, even though I do not always post, I always see them.


----------



## Kanakas (Sep 3, 2011)

^^ I'm also interested to visit Finland :yes: it seems a beautiful country in general and very elegant :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome updates from Helsinki; well done :cheers:


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

Stockmann in Helsinki looks amazing!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

YagoHoffman said:


> :lol: Globalized world.
> :lol:
> 
> With the internet, moving between cultures was easier to cross the street.
> ...


That's true, I just can't believe anyone outside Finland would be interested in the show.

I will keep on posting 



Kanakas said:


> I'm also interested to visit Finland it seems a beautiful country in general and very elegant


Thanks for your kind words 



christos-greece said:


> Great, awesome updates from Helsinki; well done


Cheers! I'm glad you like them.



natansalda said:


> Stockmann in Helsinki looks amazing!


It's a great department store!


----------



## DD_ (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice place and beautiful pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous photos...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful. I love the christmas market.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Helsink makes me want to hear heavy metal!!! :rock:
Need to visit the city in autum/winter!!!


----------



## Silent soul (Nov 17, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> Helsink makes me want to hear heavy metal!!! :rock:
> Need to visit the city in autum/winter!!!


And not only heavy!  Also power/symphonic/melodic death/speed metal! :rock:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Tourniquet said:


> Helsink makes me want to hear heavy metal!!! :rock:
> Need to visit the city in autum/winter!!!


I can't stand heavy metal :lol:

Thanks people for your comments


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Went walking on the ice close to where I live yesterday. Got to enjoy a nice sunset.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very beautiful.


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr Bricks said:


> That's true, I just can't believe anyone outside Finland would be interested in the show.


Yes, I am interested more in part by Lari and Elias, plus the show is good, I like all , less unbearable from the Lida

that would make a great favor for us all, if she die from anorexia.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Spectacular winter photos.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Very beautiful.


Thanks a lot Jane! 



manrush said:


> Spectacular winter photos.


Thanks! I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super wintry shots of Helsinki!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Continued..


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

No idea why the sizes vary.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Really enjoyed the winter shots as well. The city seems so sleak and cool.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Kampflamm


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Those pictures make me really remind the good time i have had in Helsinki.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely new updates. Beautiful colours and summer ambience - perfect!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

MPOWER said:


> Those pictures make me really remind the good time i have had in Helsinki.


Thanks, I'm glad you had a good time!



openlyJane said:


> Lovely new updates. Beautiful colours and summer ambience - perfect!


Cheers Jane!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time viewing your collection, and my immediate thought about Helsinki is, "it's nearly always cold in the winter", and that Finland, thanks to Finnair, is the official home to Santa Claus. But, delving immediately to your showcase, I'm very amazed, not just with a pretty uniformed number of floors and compact structures around the city center, but also the relative narrowness of two-way streets that make me think of Tokyo in many ways: how can cars manage to go through them? It's just one of those little impressions that make me smile in wonder because with some pretty tight spaces, it may be hard for me to imagine how can cars go through a narrow alleyway with little complaints from oncoming drivers. And I'm surprised that Helsinki has its own tram network too, but I wonder where the trams are? Hopefully, you can take some photos of those soon.

And speaking of roadways, I see some interesting colors and signages that make me want to ask a lot of questions... for example, on the 6th image from your latest showcase, I see a stacked sign that includes no left turn, parking area ahead, and an icon (probably a parking meter) with the numbers 9 - 21 and an accompanying set of numbers below placed in parenthesis as (9 - 18). What does that stand for? My guess is, those parking meters are enforced from 9:00am to 9:00pm (9.00 - 21.00) everyday, while the one below makes me think that the meters end earlier at 6:00pm (18.00) on some days. Perhaps you can help me explain how parking around your city center works because for foreigners who may be accustomed to driving left-hand drive, those rules may seem to be interesting...

Superb work, my friend! I'm impressed with what you've shown lately, and hopefully, you can show your city even more in the summer when it's warm outside! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Helsinki


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing your collection, and my immediate thought about Helsinki is, "it's nearly always cold in the winter", and that Finland, thanks to Finnair, is the official home to Santa Claus. But, delving immediately to your showcase, I'm very amazed, not just with a pretty uniformed number of floors and compact structures around the city center, but also the relative narrowness of two-way streets that make me think of Tokyo in many ways: how can cars manage to go through them? It's just one of those little impressions that make me smile in wonder because with some pretty tight spaces, it may be hard for me to imagine how can cars go through a narrow alleyway with little complaints from oncoming drivers. And I'm surprised that Helsinki has its own tram network too, but I wonder where the trams are? Hopefully, you can take some photos of those soon.


The inner city is pretty dense, and the numerous construction projects under construction or approved will make it even larger and denser. Driving in the city centre to me is easy (although patience is a must) despite many narrow streets, most of which lack clear lane divisions or any kind of markings. However, compared to other European cities roads here are usually quite wide, usually with wide pavements, two or three lanes of traffic in each direction and trams going down the middle. The tram network is quite extensive and trams are everywhere, I will definitely post some pics. Actually, we are getting new trams in the end of June, can't wait for that!



fieldsofdreams said:


> And speaking of roadways, I see some interesting colors and signages that make me want to ask a lot of questions... for example, on the 6th image from your latest showcase, I see a stacked sign that includes no left turn, parking area ahead, and an icon (probably a parking meter) with the numbers 9 - 21 and an accompanying set of numbers below placed in parenthesis as (9 - 18). What does that stand for? My guess is, those parking meters are enforced from 9:00am to 9:00pm (9.00 - 21.00) everyday, while the one below makes me think that the meters end earlier at 6:00pm (18.00) on some days. Perhaps you can help me explain how parking around your city center works because for foreigners who may be accustomed to driving left-hand drive, those rules may seem to be interesting...


Yeah sadly many streets are lined with parked cars, and it is completely impossible to find anywhere to park in the centre (which is good). There are however quite a few car parks in the centre, all of them beneath street level. Though the city is trying its best to take away space from cars and giving it to pedestrians and cyclists.

As you say that symbol on the sign is a parking meter, the sign farthest down says "Parking meter" and points in the direction of the nearest such. In this area you have to use the parking meter from 9-21, outside these times parking is free. On weekends the same applies but for a shorter period of time (9-18). The sign beneath the parking sign is indicating what zone you are in (in this case zone 1, the most expensive on to park within). The "B" informs residents of parking area B that they can park here.



fieldsofdreams said:


> Superb work, my friend! I'm impressed with what you've shown lately, and hopefully, you can show your city even more in the summer when it's warm outside! :hug:


Thanks! I'll try to update this thread regularly. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Helsinki


Thanks christos!


----------



## Depet (Jul 5, 2013)

Helsinky is the new hipster-capitol.
Move away Berlin, make space for the mighty H-for Helsinky


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

It looks very miserable. Do u have fun there?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Depet said:


> Helsinky is the new hipster-capitol.
> Move away Berlin, make space for the mighty H-for Helsinky


:lol:

I know what you mean, it's really crazy.


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Great work Mr Bricks! Feels just so good to see my little darling of a city being presented this well. Arvostusta!



TeaTree said:


> It looks very miserable. Do u have fun there?


No we don't. Unless we get drunk.



Depet said:


> Helsinky is the new hipster-capitol.
> Move away Berlin, make space for the mighty H-for Helsinky












Ihan oikeesti nyt jumalauta = for real now for fucks sake.

For more Helsinkian hipsterism: http://hel-looks.tumblr.com/ :hammer:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Jape!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)




----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Its a very beautiful city, I loved it when I visited a few years ago. Would love to go back


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Summer is coming and here I am with a batch of photos from last summer, still unposted. So here goes.

Let's begin with the city centre.

IMG_1557

IMG_1568 

IMG_1570

IMG_1579 

IMG_1589

IMG_1593

IMG_1595 

IMG_1606 

IMG_1611

IMG_1612

IMG_1613

IMG_1614 

IMG_1625

IMG_1633

IMG_1636 

IMG_1637

IMG_1640 

IMG_1651 

IMG_1660 

IMG_1695 

IMG_1696

IMG_1697 

IMG_1721

IMG_1722 

IMG_1726 

IMG_1729 

IMG_1735 

IMG_1739 

IMG_1861

IMG_1846


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see some Helsinki updates after all of this time....


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! It is rare to see these kind of street photos from Helsiniki.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks vibrant!!
I'll be there this Summer. Can't wait! :banana:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The city looks very solid. Great shots!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Cheers El Greco!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Vallila/Kallio districts.

IMG_1877

IMG_1882 

IMG_1886 

IMG_1888

IMG_1890 

IMG_1891 

IMG_1893 

IMG_1894

IMG_1896 

IMG_1900 

IMG_1913 

IMG_1917

IMG_1922 

IMG_1923 

IMG_1926 

IMG_1941 

IMG_1948

IMG_1951 

IMG_1953 

IMG_1954

IMG_1874 

IMG_1862 

IMG_1965 

IMG_1969


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely spring pictures! The Vallila and Kallio districts look cute.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

neat and orderly place with interesting architecture, both heritage and modern.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks! I'll try to update this tread more frequently from now on


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Munkkiniemi district. 

IMG_1973 

IMG_1975

IMG_1984

IMG_1991 

IMG_1996 

IMG_1998

IMG_1999 

IMG_2002 

IMG_2003 

IMG_2009 

IMG_2010

IMG_2015 

IMG_2017 

IMG_2032 

IMG_2049

IMG_2044

IMG_2047 

IMG_2050 

IMG_2054 

IMG_2056 

IMG_2057 

IMG_2062 

IMG_2063 

IMG_2068 

IMG_2069

IMG_2070 

IMG_2073 

IMG_2076 

IMG_2082


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates from Helsinki, seems like a green city! Quite similar to Swedish cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city is so neat and lots of greens around and being lived by good looking people.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

So weird to see this in summer.
Been there 9 years ago, in winter, -20C, snow snow snow. 
It was niiiice !

If I go back, I want snow again. Want to have same feeling.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

I like to live in Finland.

Greetings from Austria.

Very nice shots!

Kiitos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice updates from Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## Heathen (Apr 7, 2007)

Want more!


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Helsinki


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Really like Helsinki, Helsinki combines good architecture from all times. As you posted the classical architecture but also from the 60s to now. Finlandia Hall is still modern despite its age, great architecture and always worthy a visit, will come next year again if I can make it back to Europe!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Helsinki has so many great buildings. This update shows a few really beautiful ones. Oodi is a great addition as well. Can't wait to come back soon, hopefully in December!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos from Helsinki, if it possible


----------

